# Badly Injured Betta



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

My little female betta got stuck in a decoration in her tank (it's a 2 gallon tank with a tetra 3i filter, marimo ball, heater, and decor that has been her temp home while I get the 25 gal ready). She has a circular injury (including some missing scales) where she was stuck, fear stripes, darkening around her gils (one gil looks red and is possibly damaged), and her tail is almot completely gone save for the root. She is stll able to swim using her side fins (forgot the proper term) and goes up for air on a regular basis, but her breathing is labored and when she hovers, she does so nose down (although this looks more like her having problems trying to swim without a tail than a swimbladder issue).

The only actions I have taken were to fill the water up to the mouth of the filter (so the current would be redused) and letting her soak in a cup of water with a pinch of aquarium salt for 4 minutes (for the wounds).

Any help or advice would be appreciated. I live in a small town and can't afford the gas to drive to the nearest lfs (about 50 miles), so I can't get a hold of any speciality products for this. She's such a sweet little girl. I nicknamed her my little shark because of how she attacks food and she has an amazing an attitude for such a tiny little thing.


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

I would just suggest that you keep the water as clean as possible to lessen the chance of infection in the form of fin rot, etc.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Cami is still alive today with some improvement. She ate this morning and is now able to hold herself level while hovering. The circular wound where she was stuck is missing scales and has white flesh showing at the top and bottom. The beard-like fins that hang below her gils (forget the proper name) are shredded and torn, something I didn't notice last night. I'm unsure at this point if her tail will grow back, but it looks like the root is intact. She has what looks like brusing around her gils and from the looks of her gils, she seems to be breathing deeply (exagerated gil movement). She is allert and responsive, but sore. I am infering the soreness from the fact that she began to dance as she always does when she sees me, but quickly stopped and then continued in a less enthusiastic manor. Her eyes, side fins, top fin, and digestive system are unharmed (I have seen her eat and have a normal bm).


----------



## fish monger (Dec 29, 2011)

That's great news !


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I agree with Fish Monterrey.nKeeping her in clean, warm water will definitely help. A few months ago I *rescued* a betta from Petsmart that had no fins. It wasn't fin rot but we don't know what caused it. I treated him with frequent water changes and I put Stresscoat and a bit of aquarium salt until his fins grew out. They did and he was gorgeous! He's the guy in my avatar. Good luck with your little girl. She'll be fine with some tlc.


----------



## Fabi (May 29, 2013)

Yup,must clean the aquariam once a week!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

Cami is doing well. She will have a few scars, but otherwise okay. She has some new fin growth which gives me hope that they will eventually grow the back completely.

She was treated with and aquarium salt dip and by keeping her water very clean. I've been doing 100% water changes 2-3x a week including substrate cleaning.

Also, her tank is only 2 gallons Fabi. She gets at least 2x50% or a 50% and a 100% a week and a gravel cleanng every other week.


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

UPDATE
Cami is doing well and her fins are all growng back. However, she's still healing. She has a bruse that nearly cercomvents her body where she was stuck. The mark is located behind her gills. Her gills are still healing and although they are darker than they should be, they are getting better. She also appears to have vertical mating stripes?!?

I'm a bit worried about that bruse though.Please let me know if it's normal.


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

If at all possible, pictures would be very helpful in determining if everything is normal. However, everything you've described seems to be right on the money healing wise  I'm glad she is doing well!


----------



## Giri (Feb 9, 2010)

Forgot to mention that those stripes are likely from stress, which I certainly don't blame her for!


----------



## Bluewind (Oct 24, 2012)

I can't post pics atm which is why I tried to go into detail as best as I could. Sorry :-/

I think they may be breeding stripes because they are dark vertical lines, not horizontal. Everywhere I've rread online says stress stripes are horizontal. Is that incorrect?

The lines are near black and vertical (top to bottom) and her little whitte dot is very visabile. She's almost pooching out!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

